# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Jarenlang spanning en stijve nek

## FrustratedAll

Beste, 

Ik heb sinds kort (maand of 2,3) extreme last van mijn (stijve) nek. Ik werk in de IT sector en dat is veel zitten en computerwerk wat mijn houding niet positief beinvloed. Ik probeer zo vaak mogelijk pauze te nemen en mijn nek, schouders en rug te kraken door middel van bepaalde bewegingen. Ik ben 25 jaar en heb deze klachten al een tijd (3-4 jaar, sinds ik begonnen ben met werken). Ik heb 2 jaar geleden RSI klachten gehad, waarschijnlijk door te lang doorgaan wat ik nu beperk. Ik heb vooral last in mijn nek, bovenrug en schouders. Ik heb moeite met mijn schouders ontspannen en wanneer ik bij therapeuten in spiegels kijk, staat mijn nek ook te ver naar voren, waardoor mijn hoofd niet in 1 lijn is met mijn houding. Dit is zoals je kunt begrijpen moeilijk aan te leren en kost me fysiek en mentaal heel veel energie.

Ik heb een scala aan oplossingen bedacht. Ik heb in 3 jaar tijd verschillende fysiobezoeken gehad. Ik heb Dry Needling gehad, soort accupunctuur die de pijn direct bestrijdt. Het nadeel hiervan is dat het maar tijdelijk is. Ik heb een manueel therapeut bezocht, die gaf aan dat er niks met mijn wervels is, en maakte vaak mijn nek en rug los door middel van kraken. Wel geeft deze aan dat ik niet helemaal recht sta, mijn rechterschouder lijkt ook iets opgetrokken. Ik heb vroeger als kind moeite gehad op mijn schouders te ontspannen en liep altijd met opgetrokken schouders. Ik heb massages gehad bij de fysio therapie, ook dit was tijdelijk. Vervolgens heb ik een scala aan thuisoefeningen gedaan, en sporten in de sportschool. Kleine, herhaaldelijke oefeningen voor schouders en rug. Ik heb afspraken gehad bij een mensendieck, die me veel liet zien dat mijn houding niet goed was. Ik kreeg oefeningen en deze heb ik allemaal uitgevoerd. Het is moeilijk om dit aan te leren en dagelijks te onthouden en uit te voeren.

Ik heb tientallen verschillende kussens geprobeerd, morgen krijg ik toevallig een ander matras (iets zachter) waardoor ik hopelijk beter kan slapen. Ik heb een zacht/hard/vormaannemend kussen geprobeerd. Ik heb tijden lang geprobeerd om op mijn rug te slapen, dit is echter best moeilijk vol te houden. Overal waar ik ben, ben ik de gehele dag bezig met mijn houding en pijn. Over de gehele dag probeer ik ook van alles te kraken, zodat het wat soepeler wordt. Ik neem genoeg pauzes en heb vaak een wc bezoek zodat ik wat strek oefeningen kan doen.
Ik heb in de jaren veel opgezocht, en heb het idee dat mijn stijve nek nu steeds pijnlijker wordt. Elke therapeut zegt ook wat anders, waardoor ik door de bomen het bos niet meer zie en een MRI scan zorgt voor weinig resultaat heb ik gelezen. k ben 25 jaar en ben nog zeer zeker niet op het punt dat ik het moet accepteren en er mee moet kunnen leven.

Op dit moment kijk ik al uit naar aankomende donderdag waar ik een afspraak heb met een manueel therapeut van een andere fysio. Puur om te kijken wat deze persoon zegt, en om mijn nek soepel te krijgen.

Wat ik op dit moment doe:
- 1 keer per week pilates (uur)
- dagelijks schouder/nek/rug oefeningen.
- Proberen in een normale slaaphouding te komen.
- Genoeg nachtrust te nemen.Doorbloeding 's-ochtends positief te beinvloeden door half uur voor vertrek op te staan en alles los te maken.
- Op mijn houding letten.
- Veel pauzes nemen tussen mijn werk door

Ik word er echt radeloos van en hoop hier echt iets mee te kunnen doen, heeft iemand nog extra tips? of hoe ik me nek echt goed kan trainen met simpele oefeningen, naast losdraaien, oor op schouder etc.

----------

